# Consolidating the History



## hanoman (Feb 2, 2016)

In some cases it makes sense to have all development steps in the History-Panel, but in others, e.g. educational environment in my photo-club, i want to have only the final position of a slider be visible und not all of my not so successful trials. 
I tried to save the metadata to disk and imported the file in another instance of Lightroom, the outcome was, that the only history entry was: imported. Saving as a catalog and importing in another instance, shows the old history with the multiple movements of the sliders.
Is there a way to consoldate a history and reduce multiple movements of  a slider to only the final position?
Hannes Löhr
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 2, 2016)

Get rid of all the intermediate steps? I don't think you can do it.

You can, however, clear the entire history: menu item Develop->Clear history

I guess you could make note of all the final slider values, select the Import line in history, and set all the sliders to those final values, but some of the other develop steps could be a little difficult, if not impossible, to do that way. You'd also run the risk of forgetting something.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Feb 2, 2016)

My method to do similar has been to create a Virtual Copy and work on this after adding it to a collection.
The Virtual Copy can be made from any step in the 'master' image develop history. (select the step, press ctrl+' )
The Virtual Copy history only states- "create virtual copy"
Develop steps on the VC will only show the 'new' editing done.
The collection only shows images I want to show to the club.
At any time I can delete VCs not wanted, and create more from the 'master' when needed, to 'start again'.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 2, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Get rid of all the intermediate steps? I don't think you can do it.
> 
> You can, however, clear the entire history: menu item Develop->Clear history
> 
> I guess you could make note of all the final slider values, select the Import line in history, and set all the sliders to those final values, but some of the other develop steps could be a little difficult, if not impossible, to do that way. You'd also run the risk of forgetting something.



 how about using copy and paste in someway ?


----------



## Hoggy (Feb 3, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> how about using copy and paste in someway ?



Yup, that's another way..  I used to do it all the time for that purpose - until eventually I just started using the 'clear history' when done (and in my case, making a snapshot before selecting the import step).

Simply use copy, 'check all', select import step in history, then paste.


----------



## hanoman (Feb 3, 2016)

Copy and paste in Development Mode gives me only "Paste Settings". Perhaps there is a little trick?
Making a preset gives a consolidated list of the final development steps, better readable as the xmp-data listet in Photoshop. I will follow Hal P Anderson. Thanks for all answering. 
Hannes Löhr
www.pixel-werke.de


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 3, 2016)

I wouldn't normally recommend this, but why not just hide the History panel when you go to these events? Right click and untick it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 3, 2016)

Or simply close it. I normally keep it closed anyway, because I have no desire to see a list of twenty spot healings or so.


----------



## hanoman (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi,
my intention is to show  my peer members step by step the development but without the useless trial steps until the final look.
Once again, thank you for your answers.
Hannes Löhr
www.pixel-werke.de


----------

